# Big Boys are "ready"!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Froze my rear off this afternoon setting these up but it's done!!!

Had my prior targets and stands done http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/all-targets-done-fer-now-475937/

But since the 300 WM ate through the 3/8 inch steel, I bought some 1/2 inch steel targets!!!! These will withstand up to a 50 BMG!!! They are mounted within a squat rack you would see at a gym. The pegs are adjustable so I can raise or lower the targets!!! Only thing I am adding is some lawnmower wheels (if anyone has 4-8 old lawnmower wheels laying around, let me know) to be able to wheel it around and load it up on a trailer to haul it w/ the cart or 4 wheeler. I also have to paint the steel but not in freezing temps!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got some .308 needs burning.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Extra points if you shoot the chains??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Extra points if you shoot the chains??




Hahaha, you bring extra chain....sure!!!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Jason, where are you getting your targets from? I have bought some but always looking for a better deal. trying to finish my range, just no time right now. Yours looks awesome! Mark


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Jason, where are you getting your targets from? I have bought some but always looking for a better deal. trying to finish my range, just no time right now. Yours looks awesome! Mark


Try talking to another Mark at this place https://shootingtargets7.com/store/ .....he's very quick to ship, free targets at various $$$ amounts and if you buy any and refer me by this https://shootingtargets7.com/store/?___store=default&ref=a25KdkpSd1lrU0k9
I will get a percentage off any future targets I may need.....

Can't really see that I may need anymore in my life but you never know.... 12 gongs and 2 silhouettes.....take me a while to shoot through em!!!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great looking setup Jason.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what are they made of?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Jason I will check it out and use your name in vane if I order...Thx


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> what are they made of?


Jim they are AR 500 steel......3/8 inch on the ones I already did that will with stand up to a 30-06 but the new ones are 1/2 inch and will go all the way up to a 50 BMG!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Jason, what's your breakdown of sizes? I think I have settled on ordering all 1/2" round but what's your take on the different sizes. I'm guessing I'll order 4, 6, 8, and a 10 for long range. What do you find yourself wanting to shoot the most size wise? 

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> Jason, what's your breakdown of sizes? I think I have settled on ordering all 1/2" round but what's your take on the different sizes. I'm guessing I'll order 4, 6, 8, and a 10 for long range. What do you find yourself wanting to shoot the most size wise?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


Ifin I did it again, I would probably order mostly silhouettes..... I like to sight in rifles and plink so with a silhouette there is a larger room fer error and you can hear and see the target better. Not to mention teaching the younger kids to shoot help out with the silhouettes too especially w/ pistols. I've got a few rifles 17/22 that are pin head accurate and even with the smaller 3 inch gongs, Logan finds it boring shooting at them. So we usually find small things like army men and small items like such to plink. With the silhouette, I just tell him to make faces or quick shooting. Not to mention the silhouettes are a little easier to hang and take up less space then several gongs. When you do your orders, check the $$$ amount you are going to spend due to getting free gongs fer the increments....

My breakdown is the gongs go from 6/4/3 and then 8/10 inchers on the single gongs in the wood frames.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Jason. That's exactly the info I needed. I can go out a ways on my range so the sihouettes will be good for close and far sounds like. My wife and son still like to get the little army men and take them out with the 22's . Actually they are pretty scary good at it! I'm trying to find some material to make framing out of now. Maybe some steel tubing but then I have to buy a welder. Oh well, I always wanted one to tinker with 

Thanks


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great looking range. Well done


----------

